# Aking Mahal na Asawa



## alicarlos13

Hello, My *love* sent me this message*.  I* could translate part of it but the whole context is unclear.

Gudnyt Aking Mahal na asawa Mahal na Mahal Kita lve.
Hindi Kita ipagpa2lit sa khit anong bagay d2 s munda
Luv, binago moko at khit anong mangyari hindi ko pa2yagang mgkahiwalay tau
lpagla2ban kita
At kung may salita pang mas hi2git sa mahal
Un ung nara2mdmn q sayo

I did *some* research but so much is missing and parts don*'*t make sense to me*.* 

Gudnyt my luv my husband. Luv You.
I will not exchange (replace) you even what happy ?????????
*Love*, ???? me and even what because no me ?????????????????????????? together.
Ill fight for you.
And ?
?


----------



## niernier

Hello alicarlos13,
Your phrases were spelled using SMS shortcuts so I am giving out how they are properly written in Tagalog. 


Gudnyt Aking Mahal na asawa Mahal na Mahal Kita lve.
Good night aking mahal na asawa. Mahal na mahal kita, love.*
Good night my dear husband. I love you very much, love.
it appears that the word 'love' has been repeated twice, but in this context, the word is also an endearment addressed to a lover.


 Hindi Kita ipagpa2lit sa khit anong bagay d2 s munda
Hindi kita ipagpapalit sa kahit anong bagay dito sa mundo.*
I won't trade you for anything in this world.
'mundo' not 'munda'. it means 'world' in English.


 Luv, binago moko at khit anong mangyari hindi ko pa2yagang mgkahiwalay tau
Love, binago mo ako at kahit anong mangyari hindi ko papayagang magkahiwalay tayo
Love, you changed me and whatever happens, I won't allow us to get separated.


 lpagla2ban kita
Ipaglalaban kita.
I will fight for you.


 At kung may salita pang mas hi2git sa mahal
At kung may salita pang mas hihigit sa mahal
And if there is a word greater than love,


 Un ung nara2mdmn q sayo
Yun ang nararamdaman ko sa 'yo.
That is what I feel for you.


----------



## alicarlos13

Thanks Alot!


----------



## Cracker Jack

alicarlos13 said:


> Hello, My *love* sent me this message*.  I* could translate part of it but the whole context is unclear.
> 
> Gudnyt Aking Mahal na asawa Mahal na Mahal Kita lve.
> Hindi Kita ipagpa2lit sa khit anong bagay d2 s munda
> Luv, binago moko at khit anong mangyari hindi ko pa2yagang mgkahiwalay tau
> lpagla2ban kita
> At kung may salita pang mas hi2git sa mahal
> Un ung nara2mdmn q sayo



Good night my beloved husband/wife. I love you very much.
I will never trade you for anything here on earth.
Love, you've made me change for the better and no matter what happens I will never allow our separation
I will fight for you
And if there's any word better than love
That's what I feel for you.


----------

